# 2003 F-250 Vibration



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone can shed any light on this. I bought a 2003 F-250 at an online auction. I was driving it home, and when it shifts into fourth gear, (overdrive) a vibration develops. When I pushed the overdrive lockout on the gear selector and it downshifts to 3rd the vibration pretty much goes away. Turn OD back on and it upshifts and the vibration is back. The transmission seems to shift through all the gears really good / smoothly and is glass smooth when you go from Reverse to Drive. What could this be; fourth gear going out, sticking valve in the tranny, drive shaft off balance? Just looking for some ideas, not sure where to start on this one. Thanks in advance!


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

When hearing hoof beats, think Horses, not Zebras. I would look at the drive shaft U-Joints. You never mention what MPH you were going. I have never heard of vibration from a transmission. Like I said, think common, not exotic problems. Get under it and make sure the mounts are tight and no bottom out damage. Take it to a good transmission shop if in doubt of what you are finding.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I haven't had a chance to really look it over at all, it was dark and raining when I got back with it and had somewhere be so wasn't able to crawl under it and do any investigating. I was going fast enough to shift into fourth gear, so 45-50 mph. Tomorrow I'll do some looking at it and see what I can figure out.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Nothing worse then get a new TOY and it has problems!


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

X2 on drive shaft. When you took it outta od, you just downshifted and went slower. Another "add". Look at the front hubs. See if there locked in and maybe binding. Last. Maybe tire balance. I know my tk vibrates at like 74-75


----------



## 03fordboss (Sep 30, 2011)

Take the driveshaft out and take the clamp off from around the boot and grease the splines under the boot and put it back together and enjoy the new truck. Been in the exact same spot and that is what fixed it.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

So I crawled around under it this morning. U-joints are good and nothing seemed out of place. I pulled it inside and took the plow off of it (it has a Fisher EZ-V) and took it out for a drive. Still shakes when it goes into overdrive. I stopped by a local shop that works on a lot of my trucks from time to time and talk to the guy. I tell him what it's doing and the first thing he asks is, "Is it the Triton motor?" I said, "yes it the 5.4" Apparently it's bad coil packs. He said he see them all the time. It did have the check engine light on, he plugged it and it has mis-fire on cylinders 2, 4-& 7. Assures me that's what caused the vibration when the RPMs drop when it shifts to OD.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Well not like letting us know all the info


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

You bought the truck with a check engine light on? 
I would of had it scanned before purchase.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

^ Yes - figured it wasn't that big of a deal.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

If you buy a Diesel 6.0, have it scanned. Check engine can be a $5,000 repair!
The 5.4 has been around a while so most stuff is after market now. New trucks, the price doubles because you can only get it from a dealer.


----------



## procut (Dec 1, 2004)

I would have been much more leery if it would have been diesel. It seems like lot of old vehicles have check engine lights on and they just end up being emissions codes or something. 

I was relieved to find out that's all it was, I was thinking it was more of a driveline / or suspension problem. I think I made out decent. After I fix the few things I've found I should be into it for about $5,500, which includes the 8.5 Fisher V. It seems like a decent truck, everything works, and the driveline is tight. Nice set of Cooper tires. Cab, doors and front fenders are a nice, but box is a little banged up and rusted but not too terrible, good enough for an old plow/work truck. 

Thanks for the replies, I'll post an update after I get the repairs completed.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

The check engine light is just a big red flag for me. I want to know what it is.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

if it is a gas engine,it sounds like its misfiring under load. bad plugs,boots, or coil pack. first scan and fix whats in front of your face, probably p0300 misfire codes, then pull plugs and inspect, make sure the plug wells dont have water in them.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

damian;1662845 said:


> if it is a gas engine,it sounds like its misfiring under load. bad plugs,boots, or coil pack. first scan and fix whats in front of your face, probably p0300 misfire codes, then pull plugs and inspect, make sure the plug wells dont have water in them.
> Little late but he already found out it was a miss fire
> On a side note, your miss underload is wrong. If it was a miss underload why didn't it do it from a dead stop on accel? The o.p stated at cursing speed not at low speed.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

I did not miss anything.except the part where he had it scanned,there is more load in o.d. than at start in low gear. I work on these every day. when the plugs are worn and the gaps are big, or the boots leak, or the water fills the wells, or the coils get weak, the engine satrts misfiring in the top gears and the customers always complain of driveline vibration\trans problems and they are almost always wrong. just experience. always start with a scan, I use fords IDS tool.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

There is more load in first from a dead stop then in od at cursing speed. Only reason from the miss is the low rpm and torque converter lock up. 
I to have worked on these as well and still do.


----------



## damian (Jan 29, 2009)

I guess you know better, thats why you had him looking at the front hubs ,tires and driveshafts.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Did he sat ck engine light was on. No not for a dew posts. Then after he said ses you chimed in with oh missfire


----------

